# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Load alert

## Chatmaster

Hi guys just thought I would point you to this site, www.loadalert.co.za they email you the load shedding schedules for the day. Since Load shedding is set to continue in about 3 weeks time it might come in handy later.

----------


## daveob

Thanks for the link - good idea.

BUT, am I missing something here ?

From what I understand ( which often isn't too much - I am NOT smarter than a 5th grader ), the Eskom web site tells us which Municipality could be shed and the times for the shedding.

At the critical time, Eskom then tells the municipality to shed  x amount of power, but Eskom have no way of knowing which suburb or grid the individual municipalities throw the switch on and shed to reduce their load on Eskom by the required amount ?

or have I got the wrong end of the live wire again ?

----------


## Debbiedle

> Hi guys just thought I would point you to this site, www.loadalert.co.za they email you the load shedding schedules for the day. Since Load shedding is set to continue in about 3 weeks time it might come in handy later.


Chatmaster are you saying that the current smooth flow of power is temporary and there are scheduled blackouts to start again in March?

----------


## Chatmaster

> Chatmaster are you saying that the current smooth flow of power is temporary and there are scheduled blackouts to start again in March?


Yes, as I understand Eskom has an agreement with the mines to handle their load shedding until March in order for us to have time to sort out our backup power etc.

----------


## Dave A

I set up a list of websites giving load shedding schedules here when it became clear load shedding had become a serious problem. I thought it might be handy for everyone and lists the major municipalities too.

I find some of the actual URLs keep changing, so if you find a broken link, let me know. If you find any other sites, let me know or add it yourself if you have full access.

----------


## Chatmaster

> At the critical time, Eskom then tells the municipality to shed  x amount of power, but Eskom have no way of knowing which suburb or grid the individual municipalities throw the switch on and shed to reduce their load on Eskom by the required amount ?


As far as I know load shedding for Mogale City (Krugersdorp area) is done by Eskom since a month ago. The municipality handed it over to them. I heard this via other people, so it is not confirmed. I do not know if other municipalities did the same, but I do know that they did have the responsibility before.

----------

